# cross-drilled drums



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Anyone ever see cross-drilled drum brakes? I *SWEAR* I saw a set of rear cross-drilled drum brakes last week while in Ireland... I SWEAR!!! Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get my camera out fast enough but that's what I think I saw. I nearly pissed my pants!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Probably some covers or something to make it look like cross drilled discs.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Not fake!*

KVR offers them for the GA16 drum equipped cars. They are very expensive. I think they have them slotted too.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Not fake!*



wes said:


> *KVR offers them for the GA16 drum equipped cars. They are very expensive. I think they have them slotted too. *


That's just plain silly.....haha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*No lie.*

I saw some on another car at a local autocross (non-nissan) and he said KVR has them. SO I called for shits and grins and I think they wanted like $170 each for them. I was like, HAHAHA I don;t think so. I can do a conversion for that much. 


FWIW they do sell some nice shoes for the drums, just in case you didn;t want to swap. I think they are like $50 or so.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

still waiting for those adapters to be in production


----------

